# TEAMMATES: A New Discord for Early-Career Composers and Assistants!



## Kent (Aug 15, 2020)

Good morning all,

I am pleased to introduce a *brand-new* Discord server:









Join the TEAMMATES Discord Server!


Check out the TEAMMATES community on Discord - hang out with 998 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





If you are currently a composer's assistant, a young or early-stage composer, or hoping to someday be one or both of these, this community is for you!

This Discord server is the complement to the Facebook group, currently over 1300 strong, also called TEAMMATES.

This is a safe place to learn new skills and new information, form a community of peers, and find support if you have problems.

Feel free to ask me (or @A.Dern) any questions you may have about TEAMMATES below!

EDIT: 

To join, _you must select one or more of the available roles in the screening questionnaire_. Content is locked unless you have at least one of them!


----------



## Billy Palmer (Aug 15, 2020)

That sounds like me. Just applied for both. Thanks for sharing and creating this


----------



## Kent (Aug 15, 2020)

Billy Palmer said:


> That sounds like me. Just applied for both. Thanks for sharing and creating this


Hi Billy, I saw your application! I forgot to mention, you have to select a role (tech, admin, MIDI) or the bot will bounce your application (@chillbot had this issue too). I'll add that note above. Please try again!


----------



## chillbot (Aug 15, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Hi Billy, I saw your application! I forgot to mention, you have to select a role (tech, admin, MIDI) or the bot will bounce your application (@chillbot had this issue too). I'll add that note above. Please try again!


From the way the bot phrases it you are asked if you want to be a tech-ASSIST, admin-ASSIST, or midi-ASSIST. I have no desire to assist anyone, are you going to have a role for people who would be looking to hire potential assistants? That's the only reason I'm in the teammates FB group. If not then it's not for me, no worries I misunderstood.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe I should join. I’m definitely an assistant at a studio.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Aug 16, 2020)

Can someone explain to me the difference between tech assistant and midi assistant?


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 16, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Maybe I should join. I’m definitely an assistant at a studio.



Oh, I am a member already 😂


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 16, 2020)

Couldn't join as discord wouldn't allow me to validate my account. Any suggestions?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 16, 2020)

what if your'e none of the above, but love VI + composing, and wants to be exposed to whatever tips/tricks/advice that assistants use?

after all, some of the biggest names have some of the best talent working on their mockups


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 16, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> what if your'e none of the above, but love VI + composing, and wants to be exposed to whatever tips/tricks/advice that assistants use?
> 
> after all, some of the biggest names have some of the best talent working on their mockups


You already know where to go for that...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 16, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You already know where to go for that...


your DMs


i mean Synthestration.com

you know how it is man, everyonce and a while you see somebody working and something clicks. that might just be the clicking sound of my turn signal... wait how long has everyone been honking behind me? Why am I in my car...


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 16, 2020)

"Your response timed out. Please retry later"

That's some CIA timed interrogatory right there haha. I will definitely retry later. Cannot even have the time to grab my coffee.


----------



## Kent (Aug 17, 2020)

chillbot said:


> From the way the bot phrases it you are asked if you want to be a tech-ASSIST, admin-ASSIST, or midi-ASSIST. I have no desire to assist anyone, are you going to have a role for people who would be looking to hire potential assistants? That's the only reason I'm in the teammates FB group. If not then it's not for me, no worries I misunderstood.


There will not be a role specifically for hiring, but you made a good point, so I've changed the roles to "role-focus." You're welcome to join and participate, especially in the area of knowledge you know best. You're also welcome to hire people from TEAMMATES!  



synergy543 said:


> Couldn't join as discord wouldn't allow me to validate my account. Any suggestions?


That's a question for Discord Support, but it seems like this might be a good place to start: https://support.discord.com/hc/en-us/articles/213219267-Resending-Verification-Email Sorry I can't help more in that regard. I hope you find a solution soon!



ProfoundSilence said:


> what if your'e none of the above, but love VI + composing, and wants to be exposed to whatever tips/tricks/advice that assistants use?
> 
> after all, some of the biggest names have some of the best talent working on their mockups


If you love composing with virtual instruments, and want to participate (give and take) in a community, definitely feel free to join with the MIDI focus!



Manaberry said:


> "Your response timed out. Please retry later"
> 
> That's some CIA timed interrogatory right there haha. I will definitely retry later. Cannot even have the time to grab my coffee.


That's either a bot thing or a Discord thing. Many Discord bots I've encountered time out after some amount of time that always feels too short. It is a little weird, but it is what it is.


----------



## Kent (Aug 17, 2020)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Can someone explain to me the difference between tech assistant and midi assistant?


A tech assistant deals with the music technology at the studio, a MIDI orchestration assistant deals with MIDI orchestration. Does that make sense?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Aug 17, 2020)

kmaster said:


> A tech assistant deals with the music technology at the studio, a MIDI orchestration assistant deals with MIDI orchestration. Does that make sense?


mostly, i guess i just don't understand what the tech does in their job, but maybe i don't need to haha. thanks


----------



## Kent (Aug 17, 2020)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> mostly, i guess i just don't understand what the tech does in their job, but maybe i don't need to haha. thanks





http://assistthecomposer.com/resources/Assisting%20the%20Composer%20-%20First%20Edition.pdf



We've got a section on the types of assistants and what they do starting on page 8, and 'tech assistant' starts on page 10


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Aug 17, 2020)

kmaster said:


> http://assistthecomposer.com/resources/Assisting%20the%20Composer%20-%20First%20Edition.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a section on the types of assistants and what they do starting on page 8, and 'tech assistant' starts on page 10


Awesome resource, cheers!


----------



## Kent (Aug 21, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> Couldn't join as discord wouldn't allow me to validate my account. Any suggestions?


Any luck here?


----------



## Kent (Aug 26, 2020)

Updated the "permanent" link to make the application process a bit more intuitive:









Join the TEAMMATES Discord Server!


Check out the TEAMMATES community on Discord - hang out with 998 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## Kent (Sep 17, 2020)

bumping this thread!


----------



## Kent (Feb 15, 2021)

bumping again! we'd love to see ya:









Join the TEAMMATES Discord Server!


Check out the TEAMMATES community on Discord - hang out with 998 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## tinygarbage (Mar 15, 2021)

bump


----------

